#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Can bitcoin become the main payment network?

## Bhavya

As you know Bitcoins are the electronic cash. Many merchants accepting Bitcoin payments for their goods and services. 
Its growing as a payment network.

Do you think it will become a main payment network in the future?

If yes what are the pros and cons we have to face in Bitcoin payment network?

----------

